# 100lb propane tank



## rodgea (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi I just got my hands on a 100lb propane tank would it make a good smoker Its tall and skinny its long enough but would it be able to fit say a 12 pound turkey or should I look for something else thanks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

RodgeA , hello and welcome to our 'Hood' . Stay around and become part of the 'Familia; .\

\

Your tank must look like this ;
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , I would use it as a fuel tank ( jmho) , and find something less dangerous to work with...like a 24" pipe about 6' long. Easier to configure.







  these can be found at a 'Scrap Yard' for pennies on the dollar price...

Then flat cold rolled metal can be  found there too and you're on your way.







  ,. Get you calculator data here on our forum . Needless to say you'll have a pack of Welders decend on you in just a short... We love to suggest ideas.

have fun , hold on to your 'Bloomers" and  . . .


----------



## rodgea (Sep 21, 2014)

I have the tall skinny 100 pound tank.













014045431224.jpg



__ rodgea
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------

